# Ripleys Believe it or Not Fertility Statues



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

http://www.ripleyslondon.com/newsdetail.php?nid=MTA=

Has anyone had a rub of these and did it work?

I'm thinking of going along with MrB. (well, it can't hurt can it).

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

only just seen ur post 

I went to see these statues in blackpool  about 9 yrs ago before starting ivf, lo and behold i found out i was preggers when i went for pre treatment bloods and my dd has just turned 8 so i would recommend it 

good luck!!!!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Have just seen this, I too have been there, I drove four hours there , rubbed it and drove four hours back   I did this a couple of months before I did FET and got a BFP , although sadly ended in miscarriage...I am a great believer in all these things I'm afaraid


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ooh thanks for that!  i think il go and rub them!!! x


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Me tooxx


----------



## suny (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,

does anybody know if there is any tour of statues in Canada this year?

Thank you


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Both my sisters bought me fertility statues, or should I say ornaments. I have had them ages now, and rub them everyday. I have had 3 failed ivf treatments, Dont believe in things like that anymore.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

this is an old thread but does anyone know if the statues are still on show there??


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes hun we went last july, I rubbed it for about 10mins and made hubby do this too he was mortified!!    


good luck!!




norma30


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks *norma* DS is 13 in June and I am trying to convince him that this place would be a cool place to visit  It has nothing to do with the fertility statues......


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am not sure if anyone will even see this post as its so long since the last post but I just wanted to share! My husband and I went to Ripleys believe it or not, Blackpool and rubbed the fertility statue - I have had 3 x IVF, the first IVF we didnt rub the statue  , the second IVF we rubbed the statue and got   unfortunately ended in miscarriage, and just recently before our 3rd IVF we rubbed the statue and I am a  !!!! I believe!!!

Good luck everyone xxxxx xxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats jules 


The statues on the link have actually been moved I emailed last year, they o have one statue which unfortunatly is right as u walk in (blink and u'd miss it) and with a que behind me, I only got a quick rub of its arm (I think) and then walked around the place. Didn't work for our tx or ttc naturally, butit boosts ur pma-which is always  good thing  xx


----------

